# How do you coat a screw?



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

the art of the screw or nail ... how do you deal with them?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

One coat by hand hotmud, one coat tapepro 3 inch spotter AP, finish coat dm 5.5 AP, PC sand, All sorted.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*screws coat*

One coat by hand with base coat , then two coats with DM three inch spotter with allpurpose . Works well


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Two coats with AP USG. AP barely shrinks at all. Since I use hand tools...(I know, I know)lol, the only problem I have is getting a new guy to learn to wipe on one way, and wipe off the opposite.....You would think that is easy enough to understand....well, apparently for some, it's not...haha


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen some guys mud all there ceiling screws up >>>then start back where they started & wipe it off... sand & they are done.1 thick coat..If you like to sand:whistling2:>>>I guess it works:blink:

1st coat for us needs to shrink,then 2 more coats with mud that doesn't shrink>>>gradually getting wider as we go>>>>I like the look of coast to coast & my rockers do 4 screws per 16 on the ceilings so it only makes sense to coat seam to seam


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

1 coat by hand with 5'' knife wiped clean. 2 coat by hand with 5 '' knife wiped clean. 3 coat by hand with an 8'' knife wiped clean. But yes you news to wipe on wipe off in opposite direction.
First 2 coats with quickest last coat with plus 3.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> One coat by hand hotmud, one coat tapepro 3 inch spotter AP, finish coat dm 5.5 AP, PC sand, All sorted.


Ditto :yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

1 coat Synko Taping straight out of the box with slightly curved 4" knife. spotted individually. pull outs tapped in and stick outs re-sunk

1 coat Synko Finishing fairly thick mix. soft 6" knife swiped over the row. 

sand. done.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

McDusty said:


> 1 coat Synko Taping straight out of the box with slightly curved 4" knife. spotted individually. pull outs tapped in and stick outs re-sunk
> 
> 1 coat Synko Finishing fairly thick mix. soft 6" knife swiped over the row.
> 
> sand. done.


Like McDusty but with another coat.:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends on level of finish/texture. We usually coat twice. Mup (ap lite) straight outta box then a 2nd coat with lite ap (metalmud) if a finer finish we will pisscoat with a 12"


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

3 coats progressively wider each coat. Use the same mud for every coat.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Personaly, for training newer kids, I like to have them spot screws individualy, helps them to see each imperfection and better chances they'll fix it... wouldnt mind putting half our journeymen back to it as well  having probs with that and dings/holes on existing lately.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't spot screws on the wall fields. only on the ceilings after a tourqe by hand. 2 coats heavy..2 coats skim tight.
missed screws/flips ..peel loose paper ,,and go from there.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> I don't spot screws on the wall fields. only on the ceilings after a tourqe by hand. 2 coats heavy..2 coats skim tight.
> missed screws/flips ..peel loose paper ,,and go from there.


I think you have been sniffin too much glue. :yes:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

+3 3 coats by hand, six inch knife....paying no attention to "widening" it between coats.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

depends on texture or no texture. monterrey knockdown covers everything pretty nicely. 2 coats. 1st coat with 6" knife. 2nd with 8" knife to cover any edges and make things smoother. no texture/slick walls = 3 coats or as many as needed.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

By hand three coats. (we only have a one center screw on ceilings) First coat hot mud then 2 A/P all using a 4" knife.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2x AP


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

1 hotmud, 1 ap then sand or 2 x ap then sand!!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Personaly, for training newer kids, I like to have them spot screws individualy, helps them to see each imperfection and better chances they'll fix it... wouldnt mind putting half our journeymen back to it as well  having probs with that and dings/holes on existing lately.


My little brother attempted to screw off about 100 sheets for me a few months back. He's 21.
I made his dumb ass single spot every screw in the place, including angles and base.

I think he learned his lesson.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup: That's the way to make a hanger!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*"How do you coat a screw?"*
What kind of dumb thread is this!?
With mud and a putty knife!
Done! Next.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> *"How do you coat a screw?"*
> What kind of dumb thread is this!?
> With mud and a putty knife!
> Done! Next.


Nope . your wrong

It takes a putty knife, mud pan, some mud, and you LABOURER !!!!!! to do them,,,, along with the sanding too:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope . your wrong
> 
> It takes a putty knife, mud pan, some mud, and you LABOURER !!!!!! to do them,,,, along with the sanding too:whistling2:


Heheh! A Mudpan....how cute..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Heheh! A Mudpan....how cute..


You should ask Kiwiman, what he uses his mud pan for


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should ask Kiwiman, what he uses his mud pan for


Funny you should mention that, I used it recently when I replaced the cracked head on the diesel work van, it was ideal for washing and degreasing nuts & bolts etc ......Sorry Rick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Funny you should mention that, I used it recently when I replaced the cracked head on the diesel work van, it was ideal for washing and degreasing nuts & bolts etc ......Sorry Rick


We shall half to get your father in law to kick Julie


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Funny you should mention that, I used it recently when I replaced the cracked head on the diesel work van, it was ideal for washing and degreasing nuts & bolts etc ......Sorry Rick


Bahaha! Priceless! I bet thats the most money it ever made you


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> *"How do you coat a screw?"*
> What kind of dumb thread is this!?
> With mud and a putty knife!
> Done! Next.


Did you say putty knife...I hope you brought your spatulas too, that way you have something to get the joint compound out of your tray with.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Did you say putty knife...I hope you brought your spatulas too, that way you have something to get the joint compound out of your tray with.


Must be a Canuck term, I do hear a lot of guys say that around here

I said that term on here once, and a few guys jumped on me for saying it (maybe it was you checkers).

But I was not sure if they were nagging for what I called it, or b/c I spelled "putty" as puddy









Thats how I say it,,,,,puddy:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets get this right then, Here is a putty knife.
For applying putty to wooden sash windows, Nothing to do with drywall...........or sheep:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You think that putty knife sounds funny. This is a "small tool". It is used for doing cornice miters.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep, We got them, Same name as well.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

1 coat hot mud. 2 coats mud.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

3 coats ruco middle weight which is really just a bad @ss A/P mud. Never a problem. Even if you put two heavy coats on the mud will still shrink/dimple very slightly in the center of the screw. Smooth walls/cielings MUST have 3 coats or they never come out right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> 1 coat hot mud. 2 coats mud.


 1st coat with hot mud? and it sticks?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> 3 coats ruco middle weight which is really just a bad @ss A/P mud. Never a problem. Even if you put two heavy coats on the mud will still shrink/dimple very slightly in the center of the screw. Smooth walls/cielings MUST have 3 coats or they never come out right.


 RUCO= Mexican mud........Cheap!:thumbsup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

moore said:


> 1st coat with hot mud? and it sticks?


i guess when it cools down:blink: haha

i find i spot first coat with hot mud just a small spot the size of a penny then 2 coats of mud real tight all 3 coats tight


notice when they paint you dont see nails 

when i use to use just mud for all 3 coats i find when they sprayed paint you can see nail alittle since i switch to this method you dont 
see nothing :whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> i guess when it cools down:blink: haha
> 
> i find i spot first coat with hot mud just a small spot the size of a penny then 2 coats of mud real tight all 3 coats tight
> 
> ...


Prob because hot mud does not take on water..thats why when sprayed and moisture is high the screws dont appear...by the way i spray


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

3 inch spotter first..2 inch spotter 2end coat


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> RUCO= Mexican mud........Cheap!:thumbsup:


It is cheap but it has a metric sh!t ton of glue in it lol. Stuff will stick to a greased pig . You should save yourself some money moore and start using it :jester: You know you want to be a mexican, heck I see you starting to use tools now :yes: Mexicans like tools lol


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> RUCO= Mexican mud........Cheap!:thumbsup:



Call the supply and material stores here in Nashville and ask for a price on murco, usg, and ruco.....Ruco cost the most here in Nash. Personally I love the stuff when I get to use it....

Since Murco is made in TN it is the cheapest here so thats what we go with....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Call the supply and material stores here in Nashville and ask for a price on murco, usg, and ruco.....Ruco cost the most here in Nash. Personally I love the stuff when I get to use it....
> 
> Since Murco is made in TN it is the cheapest here so thats what we go with....


My dad said he really liked murco mud when he lived in Florida. We would get it if we didn't have to order it and stock the houses ourself. It is a lot easier to just let our supplier stock ruco when they deliver the rock. Ruco is $7.50 a box here but so is proform mud. Nobody even uses the black proform around here either, always the multi-use. Our supplier stocks a few pallets of blacktop but it just isn't popular I guess. I do like the multi-use sometimes as I can use it straight out of the bucket/box without mixing it. Ruco mud is way too dense for that plus there always seems to be a heavy slime of glue covering the mud that needs mixing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Call the supply and material stores here in Nashville and ask for a price on murco, usg, and ruco.....Ruco cost the most here in Nash. Personally I love the stuff when I get to use it....
> 
> Since Murco is made in TN it is the cheapest here so thats what we go with....


 The ruco hot mud is crap...You have to agree with me there.
The a/p ruco etc.. I've tried a few times .... I just cant get the feel for it..gummy /doughy... rolls up really bad on me... I use the black top still.. tho they changed the formula last January ..It's not as good a mix as it was before ...USG green top I like ..but you never know what your getting from usg till ya open the lid..
I've never seen any of the murco [never heard of it] I'll try to find some . I did [ btw] see a flat bed full of certainteed box mud heading west last week...I almost spun it around..I think 2buck said they make a good compound.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> My dad said he really liked murco mud when he lived in Florida. We would get it if we didn't have to order it and stock the houses ourself. It is a lot easier to just let our supplier stock ruco when they deliver the rock. Ruco is $7.50 a box here but so is proform mud. Nobody even uses the black proform around here either, always the multi-use. Our supplier stocks a few pallets of blacktop but it just isn't popular I guess. I do like the multi-use sometimes as I can use it straight out of the bucket/box without mixing it. Ruco mud is way too dense for that plus there always seems to be a heavy slime of glue covering the mud that needs mixing.


 That slime of glue means the bucket is old . 

black top here [depends on who's buying] $12-$14 per bucket
green top - same.... Ruco $10 per bucket.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I will tape or coat with usg green if we have too. But if you skim with it it is like sanding concrete compared to the murco.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> That slime of glue means the bucket is old .
> 
> black top here [depends on who's buying] $12-$14 per bucket
> green top - same.... Ruco $10 per bucket.


Actually I don't notice the slime on the buckets like I do the boxes. Mud isn't old, just a lot of glue. I do agree with you on the hot mud ruco though.... not a fan :furious: Only proform's quickset for me! You need to try out the middleweight Ruco, It is an all around better performer than the A/P in my opinion.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I make her put 1 arm in at a time then button it up REAL tight around the neck. Wait a minute I thought you said a shrew.:whistling2:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

I get my little brother to do screws. But he forgets a lot of them. And that's when I lose my mind.


----------

